# 2019 SCB Recon



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2019 SCB Recon being pushed by a Evinrude 300hp G2 (63 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is loaded with the following options and accessories. Simrad NSS12 Evo3 GPS/FF, Minn Kota Terrova 112lb 36v trolling motor w/quick release bracket – Optima Batteries & Minn Kota Precision 4bank battery charger, (2) Power Pole 10ft BLADES, JL Audio amplified Stereo w/JL Audio speakers & Bluetooth Knob, Bob’s powdercoated jackplate, Evinrude digital rigging, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge & fuel valve, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell w/recirculator, (2) rear gunnel mounted tulip rod holders, Deluxe Raised Console w/(2) 35gal insulated livewells – both have recirculators & seat cushions, lean post w/fixed backrest – 4 rod holders – storage – welded arm rests – double flip down footrests & cup holders, Recon console w/Shallow Sport tinted windshield, 5x7 canvas T-Top w/Lumitech color changing rail light, bow gunnel rod holders, bow dry storage, casting platform w/2 rod holders & 2 cup holders, (8) Shadow castor Blue LED deck lights and navigation lights.

Very well-equipped Recon w/years of transferable Evinrude warranty!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $98,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: [email protected]


----------

